# BARF - Local suppliers



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

*BARF - Local suppliers Linccolnshire/Leicestershire/Nottinghamshire/Humberside*

After getting up to runny poop all over the stairs, bathroom, daughters bedroom!!! I have decided to seriously look at changing Eddie to BARF as hopefully this will put a stop to him trying to eat any varieties of poo, drinking out of the pond and scavenging around the house for anything edible (or even not so edible). I realise that it may not stop all of this behaviour BUT it may satisfy him more and reduce the risk of upset tummies?!

Having browsed the internet for local suppliers, I came across this place: http://lincspets.co.uk/default.aspx Looks good for anyone in the Lincolnshire/Humberside/Nottinghamshire/Leicestershire areas.

I have contacted them for advice before I leap in, but thought I would share the link


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Will be interested to see how you get on - do you have to make up the meals from the raw supplies [adding veg etc?]
A great contact - and being in Lincolnshire myself I could use them!
Hope Eddie gets better control - how did training go - we started last week - puppy training - she learns quick but is also the naughtiest puppy for wanting to play and socialise - she is very friendly x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

looks like you have to add veg/fruit in - so that could be the only downside, although their prices seem very reasonable. I did have a thought about giving Eddie some of our veggies from meal times, just do a bit extra? and he usually gets the odd apple core, banana etc when we eat fruit - we like to share lol

Training is going well thanks - which branch do you go to? We're at Hougham in the beginner classes on Saturdays. Eddie found his voice though last week and surprised us all, he's been very quiet up to now!!! Probably just finding his feet?!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Wish Treacle was not so fussy - NI was ok for the first day now she only eats it reluctantly - she loves raw mince - but on its own! She is like a naughty child who will not eat her vegetables!
We are at Hougham - Monday night Puppy class - Treacle is little Miss sociable and wants to play with the others - we have Lorraine and Naomi!
She trains easily when she concentrates!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

sarahjo said:


> looks like you have to add veg/fruit in - so that could be the only downside, although their prices seem very reasonable. I did have a thought about giving Eddie some of our veggies from meal times, just do a bit extra? and he usually gets the odd apple core, banana etc when we eat fruit - we like to share lol
> 
> Training is going well thanks - which branch do you go to? We're at Hougham in the beginner classes on Saturdays. Eddie found his voice though last week and surprised us all, he's been very quiet up to now!!! Probably just finding his feet?!


You need to check the quantities of veg to give, if he has too much he will still have a runny tummy! Apple pips are toxic to dogs, so be careful. If you google you can find sites that tell you which plants, fruit, veg are toxic.

He will grow out of eating anything and everything. Tell him a firm 'no' and remove him/object. Some garden plants are also toxic. xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Nadhak said:


> Wish Treacle was not so fussy - NI was ok for the first day now she only eats it reluctantly - she loves raw mince - but on its own! She is like a naughty child who will not eat her vegetables!
> We are at Hougham - Monday night Puppy class - Treacle is little Miss sociable and wants to play with the others - we have Lorraine and Naomi!
> She trains easily when she concentrates!


Feeding Izzy has been a complete battle of wills since she was about 5 months old. She has had NI for 3 months and now won't eat it. She didn't eat for almost 2 days before I gave in and added some tuna. She will eat it if I add something with a strong flavour - smoked sausage, cheese, tuna etc xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Feeding Izzy has been a complete battle of wills since she was about 5 months old. She has had NI for 3 months and now won't eat it. She didn't eat for almost 2 days before I gave in and added some tuna. She will eat it if I add something with a strong flavour - smoked sausage, cheese, tuna etc xx


I have just given Dylan a batch of the turkey and tripe NI and he loved it. Definitely ate with much more relish. It does make his breath stink though, but it is a strong flavour and probably great for picky eaters.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Nadhak said:


> Wish Treacle was not so fussy - NI was ok for the first day now she only eats it reluctantly - she loves raw mince - but on its own! She is like a naughty child who will not eat her vegetables!
> We are at Hougham - Monday night Puppy class - Treacle is little Miss sociable and wants to play with the others - we have Lorraine and Naomi!
> She trains easily when she concentrates!


I told my daughter you were going to puppy classes and she now want to be an assistant - who can blame her, Treacle looks gorgeous


----------

